# Want a female Russion or Greek Tortoise in Seattle Washington area



## Debbie (May 18, 2008)

Does anybody know of someone in the Seattle - King or Pierce County,maybe a little further who's selling Tortoise's. Would really like a young one. I have had my female Russian for almost 5 years, just looking for a companion. Please email [email protected]


----------



## Yvonne G (May 19, 2008)

Debbie said:


> Does anybody know of someone in the Seattle - King or Pierce County,maybe a little further who's selling Tortoise's. Would really like a young one. I have had my female Russian for almost 5 years, just looking for a companion. Please email [email protected]



Tom Silverfield lives in Washington state and he does some rescue work. Last I knew he was associated with the Pacific Northwest Herp Society. Here's their web address:

http://www.pnwhs.org/Home

Yvonne


----------



## Kristy (May 20, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Debbie said:
> 
> 
> > Does anybody know of someone in the Seattle - King or Pierce County,maybe a little further who's selling Tortoise's. Would really like a young one. I have had my female Russian for almost 5 years, just looking for a companion. Please email [email protected]
> ...


----------

